# Ana Beatriz Barros @ Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 11/16/06 (x2+15)



## AMUN (19 Nov. 2006)

*Mädchen ihr müsst mehr essen… ​*



 

​


----------



## rise (19 Nov. 2006)

LOL...yep das stimmt wohl!Thx für die beiden Pics:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (19 Nov. 2006)

Das ist mir auch schon bissl zu dünn. Die weiblichen Formen müssen jawohl zumindest im Ansatz erkenbar sein


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (20 Nov. 2006)

Bei der Ana Beatriz muß man aber sagen dass sie wirklich sehr sehr groß ist!!! 
Daher sieht sie auch so schlank aus!!

Weitere pics:



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​
Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## AMUN (20 Nov. 2006)

Schlank??? Naja ich meine sie ist zu mager… aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten 



Ich danke für das Update :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (24 Nov. 2006)

*In schwarzen Dessous ist sie aber auch hübsch, gell!!! *  



 

 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## rabbit69 (17 Juli 2009)

super danke


----------



## Q (13 Jan. 2010)

schöne Bilder habt Ihr da gepostet! :thx:


----------



## cloudbox (29 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Ana!


----------

